# NGD- another mystery



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

I just picked this one up - Applause model AE 146 s/n 6573214. Not as interpretable as Godin's. Deep bowl back, maybe mahogany neck, rosewood fingerboard and bridge... looks like micarta saddle- old style. No name sealed tuners that seem quite good. I have no clue whether its solid top or how old it is... a couple of finish cracks near multi-holes otherwise solid... not very bright but needs fresh strings. excellent action. I can't wait to pick up a practice amp (frontman 15g) tomorrow to check out electronics. 3 band eq + gain sliders on preamp along w/ battery test button/led. Sorry no home pics yet, just the ones ripped from the ad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

What's the mystery? The brand? Applause is a Kaman Music's offshore brand. They take their Ovation designs and build them in some low cost centers in Asia.

Or is there a story and that's the mystery?


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*the mystery*

I have a guitar and can find no specific information- thats the mystery to me... absolutely hate not knowing anything about age, materials, electronics etc. what make this an AE 146 and not some other number... nowhere can i find reference to a SINGLE guitar of the same model... anywhere online! That's not mysterious? How about frustrating?


p.s. Applause by Ovation, Kaman Music Products, Made in Korea... I did read the label, but that's not all there is to know, is it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Magnumb said:


> I have a guitar and can find no specific information- thats the mystery to me... absolutely hate not knowing anything about age, materials, electronics etc. what make this an EA146 and not some other number... nowhere can i find reference to a SINGLE guitar of the same model... anywhere online! That's not mysterious? How about frustrating?
> 
> 
> p.s. Applause by Ovation, Kaman Music Products, Made in Korea... I did read the label, but that's not all there is to know, is it?


I just did: http://www.google.ca/search?q=applause+guitars 

Try: http://www.applauseguitars.com/guitars.cfm

Or more specifically: http://www.applauseguitars.com/AE48.cfm

That's the only current or discontinued model they list with that funky Ovation soundhole stuff going on.


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*not my guitar*



iaresee said:


> I just did: http://www.google.ca/search?q=applause+guitars
> 
> Try: http://www.applauseguitars.com/guitars.cfm
> 
> ...


AE48 does not equal AE146. they look similar from the front, from the back DEFINITELY NOT super shallow body... this is as deep a bowl as the marianas trench- so, probably not the same electronics either... nor does it give ANY information re: top construction that could apply to AE146 or any way to determine age... Ovation site does not include 7 digit s/n's in mini-app to determine build date... so... although at a second's glance they may appear similar, they are NOT the same model. I've been thorough!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you would like people to help you it would help to be polite.
I understand you are frustrated and want to know more about it, but at the end of the day--do you like the guitar?

It's okay to be curious as to "what make this an EA146 and not some other number", but again--at the end of the day--do you like the guitar?

Seek out info, ask questions, sure, but you don't have to ignore basic courtesy.
You were given an answer--just say, "Thank you, but that's not what I meant, here's what I want to know..." or words to that effect.

Again-"what make this an EA146 and not some other number" is usually just as simple as--because that's the number they gave it.
Maybe, maybe not.

People here tend to be helpful, and it would make sense to be polite about it--and since you weren't--I will give iaresee some thanks for his assistance to your queries.


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*i can play nice*

its just frustration talking... a new toy and i want to know everything about it... I did mention the actual tone and stuff... I like the look, the sound will be better with fresh strings, and when i plug it in tomorrow... then i'll be able to like or love it... I knew that unplugged sound wouldn't match my S&P dreads- I'm just trying to get to know it. as for the rest of the post, I think i ended up repeating the same thing several times... I may never see another like it but i guess that doesn't mean there aren't any.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Certainly I understand that, so just remind yourself you like the guitar, and if you never find out anything about it--that's okay.
But if you do find out more--then--hey great!

Just try not to take your frustration out on other members.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

You could email your questions to:
[email protected]

Please note; Do not send pictures or attachments via email. They cannot be received.
Also, please refrain from asking about current market value of used guitars.

In the mean time, you should remove the inspection cover from the bowl and have a peek inside. (Loosen the screw and slide it to one side then the other.) Compare the grain and colour of the wood on the underside to that of the top. If it looks the same then you have a sold Spruce top. If it's not then you have a Spruce / Ash laminate top.

I bought my daughter an old Applause shallow bowl from a store I think was called the Trading Post, (Pawn shops row on Church Street, downtown T.O.) I found info on the net about it but have long since forgotten what the URL was. Funny, back then the Applause name was real "budget brand". The necks/headstocks were one piece moulded resign with an aluminium channel truss. I just assumed it was a laminate top.

You might also think about contacting Ovation / Celebrity / Applause dealers.

Also, look for a copy of the book "The History of the Ovation Guitar". Very interesting reading.


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Mystery Solved!*

I just got this reply from Ron Shaughnessy at B&J Music Ltd./KMCmusic 
service dept. (no response yet from [email protected] )



> David,
> That model was available from 1997-2002 and featured:Spruce top(lam.),mahogany neck,rosewood fretboard and bridge, DJ4 eq and CP100 piezo pick up.The last retail was CA$xxx.xx. We cannot date the Korean made guitars by serial number, as that info is not available from the factory.


now I can tell everyone who asks, what it is I have, even the list price... just have a 5 yr range for age, but that's ok... I thought it might have been older. I was mystified by the lack of any other references online. When I had my guitar list in my signature, there were hits all over the place on google. I can only guess that other owners aren't active in the forums. I just picked up a little fender frontman 15g and will spark it up after supper.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, there ya go, mystery solved. Congrats and enjoy the new toys.
I don't list it 'cause I hardly ever play it but I have a US made Ovation Standard Elite. Deep bowl with a sunburst top.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Magnumb: good on ya for solving that one. I didn't even notice the shallow vs. deep differences between your post and that spec online I pointed at. I just matched the tops and thought that was it. Cool man. Hope it plays nice.


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*oops wrong amp*

The results plugged in were less than I had hoped for... investigation reveals electric guitar amps not able to faithfully reproduce acoustic sound. I've checked out dedicated acoustic amps and they're considerably more expensive (at least those on kijiji in my town) and those available are more suited to performance than practice. I upgraded the strings to D'Addario PB 12's and decided to stick w/ unplugged while I'm learning to play... will resell the Frontman.


----------



## AshPark (Jan 27, 2010)

*Applause AE 146 what?*

I too have been searching everywhere to find out more about my guitar. I was beginning to think it was a cheap knock off or something!

Found your post. Very informative.


----------

